
Tim O'Reilly with a call for a Blogger's Code of Conduct - mattculbreth
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/03/call_for_a_blog_1.html
======
nickb
What about addressing the "pay per blog entry" unethical businesses that are
springing up?

